# PFF Party



## Pourman1

Been awhile since the last PFF Party , perhaps after Labor Day ?? :letsdrink ... ready to make Sushi / Sashimi / Musubi / Ceviche :letsparty


----------



## konz

Sounds like a plan to me! Where ya thinking?


----------



## amberj

I am totally down.....If you guys want if we can find a place big enough I can bring the grill and do the food if you guys want to throw down on some bbq!!!!

Splittine and I were talking about this about a month of so ago.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I planned on having another one with an open invitation to the entire forum this time in probably 4 weeks on a saturday. If you guys want to get wild with the griill...hell yeah!

I just had one for Brandys birthday here monday, on less than 24 hours notice, and over 40 people showed up, and we had entirely way too much fun. I had only invited people that also knew Brandy. If you havent seen the pics...you may want to click on the link to the post in General Scuba Chat "What Happens When Divers Get Together"

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic395994-38-1.aspx

I was thinking like the 29th of this month.

I have a large front yard, and large back yard, and empty corner lot next to me that I keep mowed that has parking for about 50 cars.


----------



## BananaTom

*Sounds Great Clay !!!*

*I have not been to a PFF event since last night at the Oar House.*

*Sorry I missed Brandy's Party.That night I finished work at 8:00 pm, and just needed to get home and hit the recliner.*


----------



## Ultralite

a suggestion...see if scott (LITECATCH) can get island cove marina clubhouse...plenty of room and not too far off the beatin' path...or clay's or maybe here...


----------



## rocklobster

Give me a heads up and you can use the cafe downtown in Seville Square. Needs to be on a Saturday so I have two days to regroup before opening back up for business. No worries, no charges, just don't break anything other than yourselves. I do have an event grill if amberj needs a grill and doesn't want to bring his smoker/grill? Just a thought. we're kind of in the middle between g.b. and the west side. Let me know and I'll block you guys in. 565-7246 Michele and Dalton Kennedy


----------



## amberj

> *rocklobster (8/6/2009)*Give me a heads up and you can use the cafe downtown in Seville Square. Needs to be on a Saturday so I have two days to regroup before opening back up for business. No worries, no charges, just don't break anything other than yourselves. I do have an event grill if amberj needs a grill and doesn't want to bring his smoker/grill? Just a thought. we're kind of in the middle between g.b. and the west side. Let me know and I'll block you guys in. 565-7246 Michele and Dalton Kennedy


I dont know if I could cook bbq on anyone elses grill, i have never tried....I can bring mine its no big deal on this side of things...that is if you guys wanted to do bbq...


----------



## rocklobster

Amberj,

understand about the grill. don't know what these guys want or don't want. just offered the cafe as it's not someone's house and we can chill without upsetting the neighborhood. it's small, but it'll do for something like this. let's just see what everyone wants to do. i smoke meats and grill too, but for this event, we're only offering to supply facilities. the restaurant business is running me dead tired. you'd be more than welcomed to come and supply these guys with some tasty bbq treats. it'd be a nice change for someone to cook other than me.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I'm in I'll through in some supplies and fun as long as I'm not working or it's not the first PSU game weekend I gotta fly back to PA for that game and party. It would be the first PFF event I would've been to.


----------



## Downtime2

Can it be the weekend after that? Got a tournament......


----------



## Hot Reels

I missed the birthday as well, and to be honest I had no good reason, I just fell asleep while I was putting my daughter to bed.

I will be there this time

Thanks

Sky


----------



## SheYakFishr

The following weekend is labor day wkend... 

Whenever I get the patio cover built... I'll have one.... :letsdrink


----------



## Jamielu

I'm with Wade - we've got a tournament the weekend of the 28th and 29thin Biloxi, so can't make it that weekend. Keep us posted so I can make sure to make it over from Baton Rougewhenever y'all decide to do it- haven't made it to many of the get-togethers since Mitch'n'Lane's gumbo party and I miss everyone!!:reallycrying


----------



## Ultralite

> *Jamielu (8/7/2009)*I'm with Wade - we've got a tournament the weekend of the 28th and 29thin Biloxi, so can't make it that weekend. Keep us posted so I can make sure to make it over from Baton Rougewhenever y'all decide to do it- haven't made it to many of the get-togethers since Mitch'n'Lane's gumbo party and I miss everyone!!:reallycrying


Jim T's was good...


----------



## Shiznik

Are you guys targeting Labor Day as the day? Never been to one and sure would love to meet you guys!


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK...There is no such thing as too many parties, so if more parties transpire, that is fine, but I was still planning on having a PFF bash here anyways.

Since the 29th weekend has too many tourneys...how bout the weekend after... the 5th of September then?


----------



## Clay-Doh

When is labor day?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (8/7/2009)*When is labor day?


Sept 7th


----------



## Clay-Doh

Cool...so does saturday september 5th work for most???

Think that is when Ill do it.


----------



## Pourman1

I stated in the first post "After" Labor Day weekend , when it begins to settle down a bit ... The Florabama is killing me , ready for some down time and FUN !! :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Snatch it

How about adding to the party on the 5th celebration for opening college game day!! Roll Tide!!


----------



## amberj

I will be out of town at a wedding that weekend, but you guys have a blast!!!


----------



## rocklobster

Count us out on the 5th as that's our first "reservations only" dinner party at the cafe. We already have people signed up, so we'll be cooking prime rib and filet of fish lagniappe. We'll be thinking about you guys though. On the other hand if any of you want to sign up for dinner at the cafe, just let me know. Full meal from appetizers to dessert. Maybe next time though for the party.


----------



## Downtime2

5th? I'm out. MBGFC Labor Day Tourney is that weekend.....


----------



## Russian

One of these days I need to make it to one of these parties and meet some of yall, unfortunately or fortunately for me I am getting married the 6th, but will have to try and make another after I get back down here. Maybe me and the future misses can make it to the camping trip. Think I am going to get a barge to pull behind the jet ski so we can start camping at some of the cool spots that are easier to get to by boat.


----------



## corrinas2

hey guys i was actually thinking on doing a housewarming sushi party... since we all had such a good time at Murph's last year or whenever it was.. I figured as soon as I finish doing the work im doing in my new place,, I would be doing it again.... Figured it would be a good way for everyone to see how well me and the kids are doing since um... ya AS$%$hole is gone... so can we save the sushi party for then... should only take me another week or so to finish... have the floors to lay, kitchen to finish painting and fence to get up everything else is complete.. thank goodness..


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Ultralite (8/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jamielu (8/7/2009)*I'm with Wade - we've got a tournament the weekend of the 28th and 29thin Biloxi, so can't make it that weekend. Keep us posted so I can make sure to make it over from Baton Rougewhenever y'all decide to do it- haven't made it to many of the get-togethers since Mitch'n'Lane's gumbo party and I miss everyone!!:reallycrying
> 
> 
> 
> Jim T's was good...
Click to expand...

Thought the same thing....


----------



## rocklobster

Clay-doh,

I thought you had decided Friday night to move it to the 12th? Change your mind? or just too busy to post the change? Let us know.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Ummm yes Michelle...last night and this morning..was a lil too "busy" to post...ha haa!

Anyways, for any who are intrested, scratch the party at my house on the 5th. Dalton and Michelle were over last night and Brandy and Wendy..and over seared tuna steaks and a cocktail or too, we found out saturday the 12th is Mad Monkey's (also known as DKdiver and Dalton and dive charter captain of the Calusia 3) birthday!

Sooooo...party at my place again is officially saturdaySeptember 12th, and we can spank the Mad Monkeys bare arse if we get into the moonshine! There is plenty of room to crash, so if anybody has too much fun (drink), please....crash here. throw a pillow in your car wehn you come.

I want to keep it cheap and simple... the burgers worked awsome, and didn't break me. ring your own drinks (includng soda if thats what you want), a cooler to keep em in, and your own lawn chair. If you are able, a simple dish, bag of chips, can a baked beans, whatever would be nice like last time. We had an absolute blast!

No one got aressted, knocked out, and as far as we know (gve it a couple months for final results) knocked up! What more can you ask for???

I know other partys are in the works, this is just one I am doing on that date for my good buddy, dive instructor, and the 2 people responsible for me moving to Florida! If anybody hates the fact that this Detroit white trash yankee permanantly relocated here and brought all your property values down...then show up and gve Dalton and Michelle hell about it!!!!

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Skippy

Sounds like a darn good reason to party to me, I will be there, along with a couple of others, looking forward to it.



Skippy


----------



## Hot Reels

See ya there

Sky


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

> *rocklobster (8/6/2009)*Give me a heads up and you can use the cafe downtown in Seville Square. Needs to be on a Saturday so I have two days to regroup before opening back up for business. No worries, no charges, just don't break anything other than yourselves. I do have an event grill if amberj needs a grill and doesn't want to bring his smoker/grill? Just a thought. we're kind of in the middle between g.b. and the west side. Let me know and I'll block you guys in. 565-7246 Michele and Dalton Kennedy


Hell yea!!:bowdown


----------



## rocklobster

DK is blocking off that Sunday so he can play Saturday night. I have a tasting to do at 3:00 then I'll be there after that. I have the frozen drink machine up and running, so if any of you want frozen margs or daqs, bring the stuff. I'll have plenty of ice for it. It should be plenty of fun. It's been a while since DK and I have had a chance to socialize. I'll bring a bunch of sides and a flat of lasagna from the cafe'. See ya there!


----------



## fishn4real

Last time Lane and I got out under the radar with no disparaging photos to show - thank god, but of course that was a week night - followed by a work day. uggh. But we'll be readee for the Partee on the 12th - no plans for the 13th.

We'll come up with a side dish, or road kill, or something.:hungry


----------



## Jamielu

No, No Ultralite and Tunaman - I didn't <U>completely</U> forget a Jim T's party:mmmbeer:mmmbeer:mmmbeer.....and you're right, it was a good one:letsdrink:letsdrink. We need to do another one there again soon!!

I do hate reading about the Wednesday night get-togethers every week - I sure do miss those!!! 

Anyway, my point was............I just don't wanna miss the next one!!! Sept. 12th sounds good - I'm marking my calendar now!!:letsparty


----------



## tcsurfisher

clay add a couple more yankee transplants to be there on th 12 and 22 PARKING BUMPERSwe can line them up on the lawn for more parking 4 55 gal drums for burn barrel and a 100 feet of chain link to keep everyone in the yard


----------



## [email protected]

oh hell yea i'm in :letsdrink


----------



## User6882

can sumbody tell me where this isgona be at?


----------



## SheYakFishr

Sounds like a GREAT time to me... :letsdrink

The party is at Clay's house... in Gulf Breeze.... on Sept 12th.


----------



## konz

I will be there, and Clay save a couch cushion for me.


----------



## Pourman1

Elaborate more ?? ... on a Saturday night ?? :banghead


----------



## FishinFreak

Clay







,

Where you be stayin'? I might want to show up...


----------



## Clay-Doh

I stay in Gulf Breeze. Anybody who is thinking of coming and would like the adress/directions...just PM me...and you got it! 

If you haven't met anybody on here yet..don't let that stop you! Great bunch of people..and there is no such thing as "outsiders" when we get together, and at everygathering we are making new friends ourselves!

In case ya didnt see the post of pics from the small one on a Monday night...heres the link again!

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic395994-38-2.aspx?Update=1

I will post another post with the specifics too... Lookin forward to seeing the same good friends, and meeting more! 

And Konz...one couch cushion..reserved just for you man! And that goes for everybody...your welcome to crash if need be...


----------

